# Seabrook keeper reds galore!!



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

We hit it yesterday again in Seabrook/Kemah area and tore up fish. The reds were all keeper size till the afternoon. Kept a two man limit which was caught in about an hour with 2 20" trout. The reds ranged from 21 to 27". We threw back prolly 15 to 20 keeper reds up to 26" and bunch of black drum, sheephead and even gafftop. Very fun day for sure and can't wait to get back out next week again. Haven't seen this good of fishing in a long while and I hope my holes keep up. 
When we got back to the boat ramp under the Kemah bridge the nicest Seabrook cop came by to just B.S. with us awhile. I personally have never talked to a cop as nice as him. If he reads this, I just want to say,"thanks" for being such a friendly person.

Steve


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

By they way, sorry for having to black out certain items in the background. These spots have produced SO good as of late and I hate to give exact location of where we were. I might tell you a little more via P.M. but not by pics.
thanks,
Steve


----------



## It's a Keeper (Jun 10, 2006)

A great day on the water. Congrats.

It's a keeper


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Well i just moved down here to kemah and need someone to fish with, i dont have a boat but i need some new friends with boats, anytime you wanna drink a beer or go fishin just pm me.

Jonathan


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet!! The Bayport channel is always a go to spot for me too!







You should have blacked out the gantry crane too.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Sweet!! The Bayport channel is always a go to spot for me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! Yeah, go fish the Bayport channel!! That's exactly where I was!! LOL!! People think they are sooo smart.









I can't wait till next week when I go look at the bayport channel at a bunch of boats piled up.

Any other guesses? I guess with smarties like this I won't post any reports next time.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Crest has a new whitening gell out that really works great!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

When i worked for landrys i would watch some guys in the mornings fishing next to landrys and across the channel with live shrimp and catch tons on nice reds.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Sweet!! The Bayport channel is always a go to spot for me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha....:slimer::spineyes:


----------



## topH2O (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks like the old Baycliff Spillway discharge. Just a guess...


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*good report*

Seahunt, I for one, have always enjoyed your reports over the last couple of years. You always fish the areas close to where I live/fish so I enjoy them immensely. Don't think the other guy was trying to be a smarty pants but maybe he was. Either way man, keep the reports coming!!!

Thanks!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Man o man just go with the report!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

oc48 said:


> Seahunt, I for one, have always enjoyed your reports over the last couple of years. You always fish the areas close to where I live/fish so I enjoy them immensely. Don't think the other guy was trying to be a smarty pants but maybe he was. Either way man, keep the reports coming!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Wasn't trying to be a "smarty pants" I even said sweet. I just think it's kinda funny that someone would feel the need to black out the back ground to hide their only fishing hole. It's not like 100 other fisherman also call it their honey hole. The whole Kemah to LaPorte area is loaded with good redfish. Again....Nice catch and good report.


----------



## Roper57 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reports.Brand new to this area.Just moved the boat to Clear Lake.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Wasn't trying to be a "smarty pants" I even said sweet. I just think it's kinda funny that someone would feel the need to black out the back ground to hide their only fishing hole. It's not like 100 other fisherman also call it their honey hole. The whole Kemah to LaPorte area is loaded with good redfish. Again....Nice catch and good report.


Don't bother next time. The last two times I've been to my few places along Kemah/Seabrook there were not anyone there. IF you would have identified the place there would be every Tom, Dick, and Harry there. I post up reports for guys to see that the fish are biting and a general description of where... like Kemah, Seabrook. I'm not about to give up exact location by something along the shoreline. So, there is a good reason for my blacking out the background. But hey, next time there won't be any pics. Just a written report.

Steve


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Steve good report, and nice reds. Pay no attention to the jealous people....lol.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Blackout?*

isnt this site here to help others catch fish? Its good brag but it is more sportsman like to share info aswell. Nice fish though.

Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice report Seahunt. Dont let the other douchebags keep you from postings pics. Next time just show the pics of the fish on the decks and keep the others for yourself and friends to enjoy. Good catch.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Seahunt,

Thanks for the report. I'll expect a picture of Hawaii as background for your next GBay report. If they don't like it, then............you know.

ntd


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Congrats on the catch. Looks like ya'll were at the Seabrook jetties!!


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Report!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> By they way, sorry for having to black out certain items in the background. These spots have produced SO good as of late and I hate to give exact location of where we were. I might tell you a little more via P.M. but not by pics.
> thanks,
> Steve


When I saw all the 'blacking out' of the background I thought maybe you was fishing a spot with lots of topless supermodels in the background. Alas, just hiding your favorite spot. :wink:


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep the pics and reports coming the black out spots just rub people the wrong way next time just turn the other way if you are concerned about that when taking the pisc be aware of the background just my 2 cents


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Take some midol and relax, everyone is not going to potlick you while your potlicken.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Keep the picts coming, most enjoy them, then their is the diiicckkheads that think they know the bay so good that they will describe the spots just to try to impress people, and whoever thinks that if you shared the exact area you caught them at won't be overcrowded with ignorant, selfish people, they are kidding themselves. Great picts and reports.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mad dog said:


> Take some midol and relax, everyone is not going to potlick you while your potlicken.


lmao


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> When I saw all the 'blacking out' of the background I thought maybe you was fishing a spot with lots of topless supermodels in the background. Alas, just hiding your favorite spot. :wink:


That was my first thought..Show the girls.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Popcorn anyone ?


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Bayport channel , huh ? Got to get all my buddies , cousins , in-laws and outlaws
out there ! Thanks for the pics ...


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Capt. Juarez said:


> isnt this site here to help others catch fish? Its good brag but it is more sportsman like to share info aswell. Nice fish though.
> 
> Capt Brent Juarez


Are you freakin kidding me?? I post a report and give atleast Kemah/Seabrook area and you want to bash me for not being sportsman like? Then throw in some half assss comment like nice fish though?? 
Here's one for ya, next time you go fish and maybe actually catch something, you need to post a pic from all angles of exact locations of where you caught them. Well, why stop there, give GPS coordinates, time of day, bait used, dept of water, tidal movement, moon placement, birds around, clarity of water, and type of bottom. 
People wonder why they don't post reports anymore. Geezzz, I wonder...
Let's count how many negative posts there can be on me posting a good report of a great day on the water. Thanks guys for TRYING to ruin my fun day.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no problem give all the details on when and where I catch fish. Hell next time I get out I will call you and give the all the info you need. The only time I do not give info is when I have an upcoming tournament other than that I give out info to anyone who wants to know. FYI SEAHUNT there is two big schools of redfish in jackspocket right now I dont have the GPS coordinatants but they are between the big seperator and the crew boat channel in about 4-5 ft of water throwing topwaters or tails. You happy now? By the way good catch the other day.

Thanks Capt. Brent Juarez


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Capt. Juarez said:


> You happy now?


No I'm not happy now. I'm tired and need to go to bed. I've had enough of ya'lls ridiculous comments for today.

Ya'll feel free to bash all ya'll want.

BTW, I've given plenty of info to people via PM's about this report.

Good night.
Steve


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well said :wink:



SEAHUNT186 said:


> Are you freakin kidding me?? I post a report and give atleast Kemah/Seabrook area and you want to bash me for not being sportsman like? Then throw in some half assss comment like nice fish though??
> Here's one for ya, next time you go fish and maybe actually catch something, you need to post a pic from all angles of exact locations of where you caught them. Well, why stop there, give GPS coordinates, time of day, bait used, dept of water, tidal movement, moon placement, birds around, clarity of water, and type of bottom.
> People wonder why they don't post reports anymore. Geezzz, I wonder...
> Let's count how many negative posts there can be on me posting a good report of a great day on the water. Thanks guys for TRYING to ruin my fun day.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

haha please be sportsman ? why dont you ask for his boat, favorite lures and girlfriend too..haha. what is the world coming to? 

People who don't find spots could care less about giving them out. They dont put in the work so it has no value to them. Not only will they fish in your spot they will tell all of there buddies or put it on a forum. To me half the fun is exploring new water and finding fish. Being a sportsman is thanking the man for informing you that there are fish bitting in the Kemah/Seabrook area.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Capt. Juarez said:


> isnt this site here to help others catch fish? Its good brag but it is more sportsman like to share info aswell. Nice fish though.
> 
> Capt Brent Juarez


Are you serious..Captain!?? I see you are new to this site, but blacking out back grounds is nothing new and IMO and most people that aren't here to just take, are OK with people doing this. He supplied plenty of information, and we wonder why so many that have been around here for years don't post reports anymore. Too many newbies with no respect for others on here that try to share.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.. 

Man did this one go south.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Steve Good job on the fish. Ignore the haters.


----------



## IrishFlounderPounder (May 31, 2008)

Great report and keep em coming I enjoy reading them and seeing the pics, ignore the folks who have to ***** about something......they have higher estrogen levels than us!!!! : )


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Humm*

*I have lived in Seabook (not just area) but proper for 48 years, Raised my 3 sons here, at the time opperated one of the Nations largests seafood distrabution centers, have deeeeeep, sloid roots and other than every day B.S,* *THIS I THE SPOT*


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Fish!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

There are some of us who just enjoy a good report and some nice pictures. Keep up doing what you do and let the jelious ones say what they want, Why let it bother you. It makes me laugh and you need a good laugh. 

Several years ago I used to do a lot of reports on another site on fishing out of Port Mansfield. I listed water dept and some structure ideas and stuff like that. I used ot have those places all to myself. Well it got to when ever I went out my places would be covered up and I could not even fish my spots. I went on and found better ones. 
Being a sportsman does not have anything to do with giving someone your fishing spot. Nothing at all. Thanks for your reports and please keep reporting and providing pictures for the one's on here who just like the reports and pictures. And yes you are a sportsman, Thank YOU!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you for yall's advice. I'll see what happens next week when I go. Hopefully it will be as good as it's been lately. 
Steve


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thanks for the report*

Thanks fro the report and pics. I appreciate all the reports and pics and think it is your right not to give out the info. 
Keep it up!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

never take you pict in the honey hole


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wow, this all started from a well known crane.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

give this freakin thread a rest. if you want to target reds, they are everywhere in the last several weeks so who care about that freakin honey hole.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunt

Nice report. 


Keep the reports coming...


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

the infamous red fish pic w/ black out... i had one of those before...... keep posting one of my favorite things to do is look at pics. i also dont read magazines i just look at the pics.


----------



## smokinbull (Jul 27, 2008)

hey i would like to thank all for this thread I had a real **** day then i come across this blacked out picture and all the tounge wags about the mans sacred hole, funny **** thanks for the laugh and congrats on the catch keep your tip up


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

4-Stroke said:


> give this freakin thread a rest. if you want to target reds, they are everywhere in the last several weeks so who care about that freakin honey hole.


No [email protected]#$. If you cant catch a red right now, try another sport.


----------

